# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Want to remove concrete pool.Has anyone done it in Melbourne?

## Brandonp

Hi all, i want to remove my backyard pool and wondering whether has anyone done it yet? Have u guys heard anything about Reverse pool, A1 poolremoval company? How good are they? Please please advice? 
Thanks

----------


## Gaza

just need a excavator with a hammer plus bobcat to pull the stuff out of the yard.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Basically all you need to do is jackhammer (big) holes in the bottom for drainage, smash the top off till it's below ground level and fill it in.

----------

